# TBD-1 Devastator Battle of Midway Diorama



## Phillip1

Fellow Modelers,

Below are photos of two near identical dioramas I built in 1991 (Diorama 1-images 1 to 5) and 1992 (Diorama 2-image 6) trying to duplicate what Shepard Paine built in 1974 for Monogram Models. I'll be the first to admit my work has issues and is off the mark, but it was my first (and second) try at working with epoxy resin to create water. It was a really messy material to work with.

The Setting
Both dioramas depicts a Douglas Devastator that has been shot down on June 4, 1942, during the Battle of Midway and made a forced water landing. The crew is trying to escape the plane before it sinks. It does not represent a specific aircraft from the battle.

1991 Diorama
In my first try I did not get the wave tops to look like I wanted and the water is too dark. Also after several months small areas of the water began to develop a frosted glaze, probably because I did something wrong in pouring the resin layers. I decided to try again. The only items re-used on the 1992 diorama were the crew figures, raft accessories and metal frame.






1992 Diorama
With this attempt I was able to control the resin much better because I knew what to expect. I also found I could control the color of the water by adding less dye to the layers of resin and laying a piece of green color poster paper inside the metal frame and under the resin water base. This second attempt turned out better than the first, but still had shortcomings. I eventually sold it on E-bay.


If Trumpeter ever issues their 1/32 TBD-1 Devastator, it would be great to see some modelers recreate this same diorama.

I hope you enjoy the photos.

Thanks

Phillip1


----------



## John P

Fantastic! Evey time I try water I fail miserably.


----------



## scooke123

Well done! I always enjoyed Shep's dioramas. You did a great job duplicating it.


----------



## Phillip1

John P/Scooke123-Thanks for the compliments. I agree making resin water is hard. I have only worked with this stuff two times, and 27 years later I still have no desire to work with it again.

Thanks 

Phillip1


----------



## Alien

They both look great.. Well done!

I have Shep Paine's 'How to build Dioramas' and your models look just as good.

What resin did you use?? Envirotex Lite??
Did you uses Shep's technique of pressing crumpled Aluminum (You say aluminum , I say aluminium.) foil into the last layer of resin?

Merry Christmas (From the first country that Santa visits.)


----------



## Phillip1

Alien,

Thanks very much for the compliment. It is too kind (really). I do not remember the brand of polyester casting resin I used. It was so long ago. I do remember it was similar to working with 1-hour epoxy with a two part mixture (i.e. resin and catalyst). I also remember is was more fluid than epoxy. You should be able to buy this product at a wood working craft store. The resin dries with a smooth, flat surface so you have to apply the crumpled aluminum foil to the top layer to form the wave tops. Since the airplane is in the middle of the resin, using several pieces of aluminum foil made it a little easier, although all the pieces have to be applied at the same time. 

It's okay with me if Santa visits you first, as long as he remembers me too.

Thanks

Phillip1


----------



## djmadden99

That's a great idea with even better execution. Good job!


----------

